# Video-3rd Ny Slingshot Shoot Of 2012



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

We got together for a "Warm-up" for the upcoming ECST coming at the end of April in PA. Pretty nice day-mid 60's, a bunch of wind which made shooting interesting,but everyone did well. We shot mostly at Paper Targets because they are a lot tougher then hard targets. We always have a good itme at these things and this time was no exception. Now if we can keep the good shooting going till the end of the month-that would be great! Thanks Peresh, Reena and Arjun.Great time! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Great day as usual, good shooting by all,, can't wait for the ECST.
Philly


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you guys look like you were having fun, just being in the fresh air with friends and family! and what a nice place to shoot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a fun day! Best of luck to all of you in PA.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Love watching the video's Gary, thanks.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a great time! Can't wait to shoot with you guys again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great stuff, I always enjoy seeing your video's Flatband.

You guys look like you were having heaps of fun


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Gary! Looks like loads of fun. Have a great time in PA.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the vid. im looking forward to the videos youll be doing at the ecst. (im assuming) .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yeah, we wll definitely be doing a few videos at the Tournament. This is such a great group of people we have. We have a few more but they couldn't make it this time. Nothing like shooting slingshots with a bunch of people who are just as nuts over the sport as you are! Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Looks like a great time! Can't wait to shoot with you guys again in a couple of weeks


DESERT IRONWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!'


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Looks like a great time! Can't wait to shoot with you guys again in a couple of weeks


DESERT IRONWOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!'
[/quote]








Any time I think about that woods course I hear Gary in my head. "REPRESENTING OTTERBEIN INDIANA WITH CHINESE TUBES..."


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lov'n the vids Gary, looks like you guys are having a blast!


----------

